

Ccv 0.7, with a sub-10% image classifier and a decent face detector - liuliu
http://libccv.org/post/with-a-sub-10-image-classifier-a-decent-face-detector-here-comes-ccv-0.7/

======
polskibus
How does libccv compare to OpenCV in terms of precision and scope?

~~~
IshKebab
Read the linked page. It has an accuracy comparison for the face detector.

------
redlabs4000
@liuliu, can libccv be used to make your own classifiers, like in Caffe, you
can use a pre existing model and fine tune it to a new dataset? Can I use
libccv to train a classifier of clouds vs birds, or can it only be used for
the 1000 standard category recognition from ImageNet?

~~~
liuliu
It includes a training program (./bin/image-net.c), however, it requires a bit
of work to get it started (you need to initialize a new convnet with the pre-
trained parameters, and then fine-tuning the whole network). It is on my todo
list to make a more friendly training program that for these simple tasks, you
should be able to do with CPU easily.

~~~
possibilistic
I remember when you first announced this project some years back. You've done
such an incredible job! :)

Since you mention distribution of pre-trained models by participants in
ImageNet 2014, I have to wonder if there would be a market for distributing
specialized classifiers like open source software. Eg, an npm-like website you
might be able to find a "dog breed classifier", "car make/model classifier",
etc. If so, what would it take to make it happen?

~~~
redlabs4000
That's a really cool idea, I think that could really help the community and
add involvement to the library too

------
skm
@liuliu - in the last graph, there's quite a jump from epoch 26 to 27. I'm
curious to find out what might be causing this.

~~~
liuliu
That's when learning rate changed to a smaller number. The graph mainly shows
that with different initialization scheme, the network starts descending
initially faster.

------
biomimic
What classification algorithm is being used?

